# Itchin'



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

A buddy and I were out scouting last night and saw a nice covey of partridge, right around a dozen birds on some grassland adjacent to cut wheat. I sure am excited for next week.

Any other scouting reports on grouse or partridge from your areas?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Also saw a covey of about 17 huns where we were hunting doves last night. Three days to go!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I was dove hunting this weekend and went to check on the pheasant land we usually hunt. Didn't see any pheasants, but tons of grouse everywhere.

On a more depressing note, about half the land we hunt was mowed down to the ground. The sloughs were all dried up and the cattails were mowed to the ground as well.

Haven't seen any huns yet this year, but we usually see some when hunting grouse.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I have seen tons of grouse and a few partridge running around. Even heard about and then saw a couple quail. I might have to go for the trifecta this weekend :lol: .


----------

